# Euramobil factory visit



## whistlinggypsy

Hi all, Barb and me are going to Germany for 4 weeks starting at the end August and wish to visit the Euramobil Factory (Stellplatz) for a factory visit and ask some questions with the staff, so a couple of querys regarding the trip please.

Do you have to pre book a visit/factory tour and the Stellplatz 

Can you have a habitation check done whilst there and if so is it on par with a UK one price wise.

Can you get the running gear/engine serviced while there (Merc Sprinter)

Can you have repairs or work done if requested in advance. 

Or any other information anyone can pass on that has done this before as it will help greatly to know the score in advance.

Thank you

Bob


----------



## peejay

Hi Bob,

The Sprendlingen entry in the database from Gerhard (Boff) suggests you don't need to book for the guided tour...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/sprendlingen-euramobil-campsite.html

If no one else comes on to help with the other questions then might be worth emailing them...

http://www.euramobil.de/webkontakt.html?&L=0&L=0

or [email protected]

Late edit, the factory tours are operated by the reismobilforum, see this translated link....

>Reismobilforum<

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Thanks Pete, checked all those links but the info is scarce on what you can do, and what work they will carry out, but plenty on factory visits. Will delve more into it later as just got home from Spain and started thinking of next trip which happens to be Germany.

"off topic" a bit, just heard from friends who where in Bamburg a couple days ago and they have been fined €25 for towing on an A frame, said it was a new law recently introduced in Germany.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Imbiber

Hi Bob,

I was considering the same trip early August and so contacted Petra for some info. Below is a copy of the email response which may prove beneficial.

Petra's contact email address is: [email protected]

_Dear Andy,

thank you for your interest in a factory visit at Eura Mobil. . In June we have one week closed because of international dealers meeting. 10.- 18. June.

And our factory holiday will begin 22.th of July to 12.th of Aug.

So the showroom is open in the middle of these dates. You are welcome for a factory visit. We would be pleased to welcome you at our REISEMOBIL FORUM in Sprendlingen. There, we present a great exhibition of high quality motorhomes as well as substantial information and service about your vehicle (no sale). Opening hours: 9.00 - 17.00

There are factory tours from Monday to Friday at 9 o'clock in the morning.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Petra Rademaker
Kundenberaterin Reisemobil-Forum

Eura Mobil GmbH_


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Cheers Andy,


> there, we present a great exhibition of high quality motorhomes as well as substantial information and service about your vehicle (no sale). Opening hours: 9.00 - 17.00


It may be me but this paragraph is a little confusing, is that stating they will do some work on your M/H. :roll:


----------



## Boff

Hi!



whistlinggypsy said:


> Cheers Andy,
> 
> 
> 
> there, we present a great exhibition of high quality motorhomes as well as substantial information and service about your vehicle (no sale). Opening hours: 9.00 - 17.00
> 
> 
> 
> It may be me but this paragraph is a little confusing, is that stating they will do some work on your M/H. :roll:
Click to expand...

Clearly not the best of translations from German into English. :wink:

What they mean is that besides information they provide _services_ like a stellplatz, a sanitary point, guided factory tours etc. No (mechanical) services on your MH.

Though when I visited them some years ago it was at least possible to buy spare parts.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Thanks Gerhard for clearing that point up, I think we will still go anyway as we can at least ask a few questions and the tour will no doubt stretch my schoolboy German :roll:


----------



## Boff

The factory tour is really interesting. Even for non-Eura drivers. :wink: I can highly recommend it for anybody being interested in how a motorhome is made. 

And to my knowledge Euramobil still is the one and only MH manufacturer offering daily factory tours to everybody without prior booking.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nukeadmin

well its been years (2004+) since i owned by Euramobil and Petra is still working there, at least that is continuity, most mh manufacturers staff seem to change every few years !


----------



## HarleyDave

whistlinggypsy said:


> ... "off topic" a bit, just heard from friends who where in Bamburg a couple days ago and they have been fined €25 for towing on an A frame, said it was a new law recently introduced in Germany.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob


I'd be interested to learn more about this incident and I hope we can get to the meat of it quicker than when we were discussing the guy who was fined in Germany for "not having a spare can of fuel" and it turned out he was fined for running out of fuel (and causing an obstruction) which is not the same thing at all.

I have been an A Framer for a few years now, but bought a trailer for the Smart the other week - I think it's just a matter of time...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Dave, the couple concerned are very experienced M/H people and have been toading for many years throughout Europe, they are on a extended trip through Germany and France but are still in Germany at present.

From what they have reported (and they do not fabricate things) they were pulled for towing the smart car and fined so when requested the reason they where told it was a new law recently (do not know how recent) but the did obtain a receipt explaining the infringement and the total cost of the fine (albeit in German) so they can pursue the matter when they arrive back in the UK.

They are at present not toading around Germany but will resume upon entering France. 

Any further information I hear about I will post, but after reading a post by Gerhard recently I think the matter has now taken on the view of the Spanish Police and rejecting the "country of origin" excuse that I and many others have used in the past.


----------



## HarleyDave

Thanks for that

I have just been reading some of the other recent threads about similar incidents - doesn't look too good for me selling my (now redundant) A frame!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Me neither Dave, and I was going too change the Polo this year for a newer model but now having second thoughts :roll:


----------



## WhiskyRoller

We went to the factory a couple of years ago. We had a great time, a must if you can make it. very interesting to see how your motorhome is put together. 
We contact Petra, to say we're coming to visit. 
It's in a lovely part of the country. There is a motorhome stop over right next door to the factory, which is supplied by Euramobil. Free electricity, with fresh water and eslan point for a €1.
The guided tour was very well done, approximately 10 people, conducted in English @ German, followed by lunch and coffee.
We then went next door to the parts department and picked up some bits. We mentioned our door on the motorhome wasn't closing properly, so they fixed it for us in their workshop.
I don't think you will be able to have the engine serviced, but anything regarding the motorhome side, I'm sure you can. I would email them and ask. We went on to the Dusseldoff motorhome show, which was absolutely fantastic. It's huge!!!!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Thanks WhiskyRoller, thats just what I want, my Hab door is a Bu**er too open and I have tried always to cure it without success so I will contact Petra and let her know my intentions.

We are going too the Rugen area of Germany in early September and we will call at Sprendlingen on our way back.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Chudders

whistlinggypsy said:


> Thanks WhiskyRoller, thats just what I want, my Hab door is a Bu**er too open and I have tried always to cure it without success so I will contact Petra and let her know my intentions.
> 
> We are going too the Rugen area of Germany in early September and we will call at Sprendlingen on our way back.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob


Could I ask why it is difficult to open. Is it the door handle/lock assembly. Mine stopped working properly but replaced the whole assembly with a lock etc supplied from a UK supplier and about 10 Minutes to fit. I thought it would be difficult to source as it looked a special shape and be peculiar to Euramobil. It was not cheap however.
Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Dave, nobody seems to be able to open our Hab door correctly and they all nearly pull it off the hinges, also the interior locking mechanism will not stay in the correct position for long as all the pulling by others seem to put it out of line. I am not sure if it is the exterior or interior piece that requires attention, but as we do want to visit the factory we can hopefully get the problem sorted by the experts.

I have bought several items through contacting Petra and the via a UK supplier and they are extortionately priced so I will take my chance with a factory visit.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Chudders

Whistleingypsy, Thanks,
I had problems with the door lock mechanism and on one occasion locked itself when I closed the door.
I bit the bullet and replaced the whole assembly, it comes complete for inside and outside and new barrel locks all fitted.
Got it from www.motorcaravanning.co.uk where I saw it on their web site. So if it is the lock and you get no joy at Euramobil these may be worth a try and a simple job to fit.
Have a good time at your Euramobil visit. Should be very interesting.
Dave


----------

